# nyota



## dillon (Jul 7, 2009)

Anyone on here still ride at nyota its located in jefferson county area near hayden. its owned by the birmingham water works and its got some real nice hole and ponds you can also ride the warrior river if anybody is familiar with it. if anyones interested let me know.my profile picture is me in the frog pond it wouldnt let me upload it .


----------

